# warning the battery cannot be identified



## vasunec (Oct 6, 2019)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 16272 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon R7 M265, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 145 GB (57 GB Free); E: 296 GB (219 GB Free); F: 488 GB (468 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 08KNCD
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Look in the Bios - there could be a setting that turns that message off.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I take it this is a work machine?

The message could be that the battery is not reporting correctly. If I am correct, that is an Inspiron 15? If so, then there is a BIOS update dated about 2 weeks ago that may help. Make sure you suspend bitlocker if this computer has it turned on. 

It could also mean the battery is failing and needs to be replaced.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It appears to be a *Dell Inspiron 15 5547* laptop.
And it appears it was introduced in early 2014 and came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Some Dell laptops will show a message that the battery can't be identified if it's not a 'genuine' Dell one but this can usually be turned off in the Bios.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I haven't seen that option in the BIOS and we use a lot of Dell laptops.... will need to check that 

As to the message, I have seen this message and it also mentions that the battery will not be charged so turning off the notification would be moot point if the battery will not be operational.

Curious why Dell doesn't show any batteries for this model... perhaps we need the serial to confirm the correct battery...

@vasunec If this is a work laptop (as indicated by the *Enterprise version of Windows*), you should go to your company IT person. If they did replace the battery, then they will need to make sure they have the right battery. I should be able to confirm which one you need if you can provide the serial number.

Until you reply back, I will be stepping off this ticket.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think it should be the charger I was referring to, not the battery.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I just checked it is not a battery warning it is the adapter warning. It can be switched off in the Bios though.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

managed said:


> I just checked it is not a battery warning it is the adapter warning. It can be switched off in the Bios though.


You are correct, this can be turned off at the warning screen (F3) or under the POST Behaviour (which I haven't paid attention to, since I haven't had to need to), I didn't see one for the battery though...

However, if someone gets a warning about the AC Adapter when it has been working for years, then it needs to be replaced


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

The Bios can detect if the adapter is Dell branded, if it is not it issues the warning (unless it's been switched off).


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Also discovered that the battery may Not Charge if that unknown adapter warning shows up.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That is true, however the OP showed the error with the battery, not AC. I am working with a laptop right now with the same issue. However I think this thread is a dead duck since we have not hear from the OP since the initial post.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes I know the OP's problem is the battery. I posted about the 'unknown' adapter not charging in case someone reading this thread has that problem.


----------

